# Dry Mount Tissue Paper and Digital prints......



## havoc (Jul 29, 2004)

I recently recieved many beautiful prints in the print exchange and i was going to mount them to museum board. I do this with all my B&W prints and for those i use SEAL dry mount tissue paper. I have heard that you should spot the prints after mounting them because the heat of the press (180F) can change the color of the dyes. I would assume that Digital prints would be messed up by the heat press as well, so what could someone use to get professional results with digital prints? There are many fine prints here and i would love to be able to mount them, i have just never mounted digital prints before.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm not too positive on this, but I think artists (other than photographers) normally use some sort of paper glue or spary adhesive or something that doesn't require heat.  I can find out more info if you want me to.


----------



## havoc (Jul 31, 2004)

No one else has anything to say on this  There ust be an answer, just wish i knew what it was.


----------



## ang (Jul 31, 2004)

I've been an an artist and picture framer for a couple of years and after researching this topic for the past several months, I'm more frustrated than educated.  Due to the different types of digitals combinations--inks, printers, photo papers, bonding tissues, bonding temperatures, dwell times, mounting boards--there is no clear-cut method of dry mounting a digital.  I have found some success dry mounting at low temps but I choose to hinge my digitals (up to 8X10) more often.

Try this web site:  www.thegrumble.com  and search the forum for digital or mounting.  Be prepared to be overwhelmed for a wide range of input!!  I've contacted product manufacturers and other professional picture framers and got a wide variety of responses.  Some manufacturers say their inks should never be exposed to dry mounting temperatures and I know other picture framers who claim to have never had a problem dry mounting digitals.

I hear your frustration.  I can't believe with the digital age upon us, that there isn't a clear cut answer to your question, but as I said earlier, look at the complexities of the digital age and that is why the question is difficult to answer.

I don't know the sizes of your pictures, but consider cold mounting.  If you insist on dry mounting, talk to local picture framer, use your own trial and error, do your own research, but be sure!  Beinfang makes a tissue called "Clearmount".  THEY CLAIM it is specifically formulated for dry mounting certain inkjet papers and pigmented inks??  Keep in mind, digital should be dry mounted at a low temp and min. amount of required dwell time and pre-drying will remove moisture.

Sorry I can't be of more help.  Good luck.  Let me know how things go.


----------



## Slowboat (Jul 31, 2004)

For all of the digital prints I have mounted I use an acid free lined tape, http://www.dickblick.com/zz173/16/products.asp?param=0&ig_id=1059 

Mounting procedure is to use a T-Hinge so that the print can be remounted to something different at a later time without damage to the original print. The tape works well with Fuji Crystal Archive paper and I have mounted prints up to 12x18.

The process is a little more time consuming than dry mounting with a heat press but prefer this method and is cheaper than buying a press.

You may also want to look at un-gummed linen tape and use rice glue for the the tape.


----------

